# Therapists



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

I know I genuinely need help for my SA, but I also have hang ups about psychologists/therapists. I have been to two therapists in the past and I can't say it was a negative experience. However, I also feel like I am just paying to talk to someone. Why won't people talk to me without paying them? I don't have alot of money (nor did I have health insurance when I was going) and was hammered by both therapists whenever I was late on the payment or the check bounced, etc. the fact that when I stopped going neither of them bothered to find out why just enforced my belief that they only cared about my money, and not me. I don't know what to do. I really want to get help but I can't afford it, and I really think I will feel the same way towards any therapist I get. Anyone else feel this way towards therapists or am I just being unjustly paranoid?


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

If they didn't call you after you didn't show up, they probably weren't very good. Just my opinion! I've had a therapist not call when I didn't show up once, so I never went back because I figured she didn't care if I came or not. 
I had my first session today with a new therapist. She's going to do hypnosis and EMDR. Maybe you'd feel like you were getting more "bang for your buck" if your therapist had a specific skill like that? The hypnosis helps with changing your unconscious negative thoughts. The EMDR helps you re-process negative events from your past.
But anyways, you don't sound paranoid or anything. You didn't have an amazing experience in the past, so why would you be excited to go back? I always encourage people to give therapy another shot though, because it's been such a lifesaver for me.


----------

